# ProCheck 4-Way V-Block Set



## Buffalo20 (Aug 2, 2017)

One of my suppliers called me today, my order of Wednesday last week, arrived this afternoon. I had ordered a ProCheck 4-way v-block set (#NG54QBV2), a matched set of v-blocks with 4 different size v notches/saddles, for use in the mill. The are about 4" x 4" x 1-3/16". The fit and finish is excellent, made of cast iron, that were made in India. The last 4 items, that came from India, have been very well made. My cost was about $50, plus tax.

I've been waiting on a job, for a few days, hoping they would arrive, they should make set up a lot easier. Here are a couple of pictures.

1 - supporting a brass rod
2 - side view showing the v notches


----------



## DaveD (Aug 2, 2017)

Please post a few pictures of the setup when you get it complete. I've been a metal munching hobbiest for about 6 years and my biggest challenges are how to secure work so nothing will move, and then it moves anyway just to spite me.

Work holding are my favorite pictures. From the really small stuff to the stuff weighing 1000# or so.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Aug 4, 2017)

Here is my test set up for cutting long slots in some P&G shafting, the test piece is brass, because the shafting isn't here yet, per supplier, either late this afternoon or first thing Monday morning. I had a set of similar blocks, that I either lent to someone or they are buried in a box or in the back of a drawer.


----------



## DaveD (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you.


----------

